# SWGRS...a new train show



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I went looking on MLS for information regarding the new Southwest Garden Railroad Show..and didn't find any. This is the show that is LS trains only that is to be held at the Fairplex on 31 Oct/1 Nov 2009.

They have a web site ( http://www.swgrs.com/modx-1.0.0-rc1/ ) but beyond the dates...there's little information on what vendors will be there. Does anyone have more updated information on the show?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Try emailing him? 

If this is August and the show is in a little less than 3 months, the vendor list ought be partially done by now.... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Southwest ... in California?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is the list so far. I have heard from othere vendors but they have not signed up yet. 
I'm normally hearing from 2-3 Vendors a weekright now. 
If you have a favorite vendor you want to come... Invite them. 
I have invited over 200 vendors to come. It promises to be a great show 

Accucraft 
Bachmann 
Bridgemaster 
Colorado Model Structures 
Eaglewings Ironcraft 
Empire Builder 
Garden Railways 
Gomotorbids.com 
Imagination Depot 
Just Plain Folk 
Kern Valley 
LGB 
LSOL 
Michaels Custom Woodworking 
Railroad Stuff 
Railstocks 
Rainbow Ridge 
RLD Hobbies 
Splitjaw 
St Aubin 
Train-li-USA 
Upland Train 

Some on the list have committed and others have asked for a registration form. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great response David... all of us San Diegans will be there... 

I worked on Train-Li and RLD for you (it of course was not me alone!) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CCSII on 07 Aug 2009 04:01 PM 
Southwest ... in California? 
Yes...it's at the LA County Fairgrounds (FAIRPLEX) in Pomona, CA.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooooh....nice venue!!


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Things are shaping up nicely for the first annual Southwest Garden Railroad Show at the Fairplex on October 31 and November 1, 2009. We have 4 magnificent layouts that will be set up at the show. Not to mention the Fairplex's garden railroad and the railroad museum. The Door Hollow Shortline, The Del Oro modular Layout, The 1:32 Scale Group and Bob Starr's Live steam track. In fact, we have just about filled building 6 with vendors and displays. 
I do have the option to expand the show to another building. This would depend on how much more interest I have from the vendors. It would be great to start off this new show with a huge number of vendors as well as displays. Lets all work together to revitalize the fun, excitement and get those vendors and manufacturers talked into coming. 
The Fairplex has put up banners to advertise the show during the LA county fair. Billboard....Fliers are being distributed nationwide at other train shows and in G scale shipments by several vendors. I am also using direct mail to target G scalers in the vicinity. I am willing to send out direct mailings to anyone interested in the show. 
The show is less than 2 months away and the excitement is growing. Come join the fun. 
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. The most current vendor list is on the website, www.swgrs.com 

I need help on getting some good clinics at the show. Let me know if anyone is interested 
in giving a clinic, have a topic they would like to know more about, or any other ideas, please let me know. 

MLS will have a booth and I hope we can all have a lot of fun. 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400 
[email protected]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS "will" have a booth????? Great idea .......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good! 

I know the logistics might be too much for a first show, but maybe the next one you could let people pre-order the tickets for a small discount and then use those sales to further entice vendors? I will be there no matter what. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunday is also the monthly Fairplex GR run day


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm even planning on attending this one! Sunday at least. For anyone interested, this show will be the last running of the Fantasy Corner on the Fairplex Garden RR. It's going to be retired and replaced after the show, so take advantage of the show and see the last run as well! 
Chris


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

For those that may come from out of town, what is the nearest or most convenient hotel/motel ?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

The closest hotel , The Sheraton, is right across the parking lot from the show. They have a special rate of 99.00/ night. 

There is also a KOA campground at the Fairplex also. 

Fairplex KOA/RV Park 2200 N. White Ave. Pomona, CA 91768 
Phone: (909) 593-8915 
Reservations: (888) KOA-4230 


The following hotels / motels are all within five miles of Fairplex: 

The Fairplex Sheraton 601 W. Mckinley Avenue · Pomona, CA 91768 
(866) 716-8130 

To the east 

Doubletree Hotel Claremont 555 West Foothill Blvd Claremont, CA 91711 
res: 800.222.TREE www.doubletreeclaremont.com 
rate: $139 - $149 

Rodeway Inn 310 E. Foothill Blvd Pomona, CA 
909.392.6886 
Rate: $54 - $79 

Claremont Lodge 736 S. Indian Hill Blvd Claremont, CA 91711 
909.626-5654 
Rate: $59 - $69 

Hotel Claremont & Tennis Club 840 South Indian Hill Blvd Claremont, CA 91711 
800.322.6559 www.myhotelclaremont.com 
Rate: $69 

Howard Johnson Express Inn 721 South Indian Hill Blvd Claremont, CA 91711 
909.626.6738 
Rate: $59 - $69 
To the south 
Shilo Inn Hill Top Suites Hotel 3200 Temple Avenue Pomona, CA 91768 
res: 1.800.222.2244 www.shiloinns.com 
Rate: $120-$130 

Lemon Tree Motel 1700 Gillette Rd. Pomona, CA 
909.623.6404 
Rate: $59 - $69 
To the west 
Clarion West Covina 3223 East Garvey Avenue N. West Covina, CA 91791 
877-424-6423 www.choicehotels.com/hotel/cac56 
Rate: $79 - $89 

Radison Suites Hotel 1211 East Garvey Street Covina, California 91724 
626.915.3441 www.radisson.com 
Rate: $139 

Best Western West Covina Inn 3275 East Garvey Avenue North West Covina, CA 91791 
626.915.1611 reservations: 1-800-WESTERN 
Rate: $95 - $110 includes 

West Covina Hampton Inn 3145 E. Garvey Avenue N. West Covina, CA 91791 
626.967.5800 www.hamptoninn.com 
Rate: $98 

I know you can get substantially better rates using the internet for some of these hotels


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I still want to visit Fairplex some year.... I have many tapes and photos on it.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Marty, 

I'm sure we can arrange something. 

David


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an advertisement in the recent GR issue and now there is a website 

http://www.swgrs.com/modx-1.0.0-rc1/

I ask here - Will we have a booth?, has it even been considered?

I gots stuff to enter in the contest so I'm planning on going


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

MLS is welcome to a booth at the show. I am willing to help any group interested in coming to arrange gatherings for them. One of the primary goals for this show is for all to have a great time. I open to all ideas. Just let me know if I can help 


David Roberts 
Show Promoter


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

My biggest problem with any Fairplex show has been access. You have to park across White Ave. and travel quite a distance to the buildings, including an underpass at White Ave. with some steep grades. I am a quadriplegic in a wheelchair and drive a van with a drop ramp. This obstacle just doesn't work. At the BTS, Brian allowed me to park in the loading area back of the building. I'm also with Del Oro so would have quite a few trains to haul. That just wouldn't happen. 

John


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought there was an area right behind the Fairplex garden railroad that allowed for handycapped parking....like within 100' of the Fairplex GRR.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

If so, it is new to me. Of course, I haven't been there in awhile because of the access problem that I have had in the past. 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it depends on whether you are arriving as a visitor or as a registered vendor. Vendor access would be more likely to get you close in to the venue, otherwise your schleeping your way across a parking lot half the size of Rhode Island, even if your in the visitor HC stalls. Check with your group maybe they can help you get closer parking as part of their vendor access, might help.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Eaglewings will be there and I hope to have a chance to say hi to a lot of you guys there. I'm really looking forward to this show.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm hoping to display one of Dan's newest special orders at our open house. Hope hope hope


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

John, 
I'm sure we can make arrangements for you to get close. Let me know your requirements and I will do everything in my power to get you what iis needed. 

David Roberts 
Promoter


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

The area I was referring to is South East of the Fairplex GRR...behind a row of small buildings...maybe a 100' from the southern end of the GRR. To get here, you must go through the checkpoint entrance on the south side of the Fairplex...but I've never had a problem with the guards there after I told them I was going to the Fairplex GRR. Now, this was just for Fairplex GRR open houses...and NOT during the LA County Fair...but they always let me through when I told them where I was headed.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

In the past, I had been there for train shows, also a number of times for the Great Western Gun Show and several exotic bird shows. In none of those had there been any parking. It was always Gate 18 (?) off White Ave. and they had a shuttle which isn't of any use to me. One time I did go to the Fairplex GRR and they let us through Gate 1 and let me park near it. 

What I need is a place nearby where I can park my van and drop the ramp. I would be bringing trains for both Del Oro Pacific and Gary Raymond's 1/32 group. 

John


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah...Gate 1 is the place I was speaking of. That's where the guards are. And that's the place where when I've told them I was going to the Fairplex GRR, they let me through.


----------

